# Postfix not recieving mail



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a postfix mail server set up behind a NAT router with a pub ip address, the server only has an internal one. Port 25 has been forwarded to the router. myorigin has been set to the public ip address. I send mail to my gmail account and receive it just fine, when I reply no error message are given by gmail so it seems like its working but I do not receive the response in my mbox. Also when i do "mail -s test root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" I do not receive it but I also don't receive an error.


----------



## grrr (Dec 26, 2009)

Try watch with tcpdump is there any connection attempts @ port 25 on router when u try reply to mail from gmail mbox.

/var/log/maillog <--- anything there ?

telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 25 works ?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

I see a bunch of complaints about there not being an aliases.db


----------



## grrr (Dec 26, 2009)

/usr/bin/newaliases 

creates aliases.db you should execute this cmd


----------



## J65nko (Dec 26, 2009)

When you send mail through gmail it doesn't use your mail server at all 

First thing to check is whether postfix is LISTENing on port 25.
Please post the output of *netstat -an -f inet* using *[code]* and *[/code]* tags.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

created the .db file and restarted postfix, netstat shows it's listening on port 25 still not receiving anything though


----------



## grrr (Dec 26, 2009)

J65nko said:
			
		

> When you send mail through gmail it doesn't use your mail server at all
> 
> First thing to check is whether postfix is LISTENing on port 25.
> Please post the output of *netstat -an -f inet* using *[code]* and *[/code]* tags.



Yes, I know that why i asked @mharvey87 that he set tcpdump on port 25 before he tries send email from gmail, when gmail sends email to his server he would see unless connection attempt from gmail to his server :> si ?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

It shows that it is making the smtp connection but my server is giving a "501 bad recipient address syntax" I figure this is either because postfix doesn't like raw IP addresses and required dns resolvable names or because the IP address for the incoming mail is not the same as the IP address on the servers if because it is the IP address of my router. Anybody know which it is and what I would have to change to fix it?

btw I checked the "mail relay issue, bad recipient address syntax" thread below and tried root@[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]"


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2009)

Figured it out. I had to set my router's public ip address as a proxy in main.cf and add the domain name of my router to the allowed domains.


----------

